# A xing signal detection that works



## Me Elmo (Jul 3, 2011)

Im looking for a inexpensive xing detection system that works,ive tried walthers photo & south bend IF nether worked. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

What about Metal/sensor detection of the kadee couplers hanging down close to a strip/device.
That is possible, and is used in Industries packaging Machinery.
Sensor detection would activate a relay switching on your Signals with a Timer out to stop them.
Timer Out would be when there is no detection apon a set time.
Sensors have a Range from a few millimetres ( 1/16" of an Inch ) to 300mm ( A Foot ) or more.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are a number of electronic solutions that should work.

Here's the Cadillac of the solutions: http://www.cti-electronics.com/hardware.htm

Here's an infrared detection system: http://www.azatrax.com/

Of course, there is also the simple insulated rail with a relay that usually works pretty well.


----------

